# 1st time breeding...



## Mario Lozano (Jul 17, 2018)

I have a Male GSD who is 9 months old and a Female GSD who is 14 months old. They have the same mom, but different dads. Would there be an issue with this? I'm sorry for sounding ignorant, but I just want to play it safe! I'm not going to sell the dogs or anything but i'd like to know if they'd have any birth issues.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

This would be very ill advised unless you have a very strong understanding of genetics and breeding that close. It would be considered inbreeding. And while, no, I doubt you will get deformed dogs, you will be increasing the bad as well as the good of both dogs. Do not do this breeding.


----------



## Mario Lozano (Jul 17, 2018)

Thank you very much for your time! I'd never want to do any bad to my dogs. so thank you for your advise. have a great day!


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

They are also much too young to be bred period, whether with each other or not. I also agree that this would be a bad mix. If you do plan to breed, please wait until both sire and dam are over 24 months and have had their hips and elbows x-rayed, at the least.


----------



## Kazel (Nov 29, 2016)

Both dogs are too young to breed right now and it isn't considered good to breed that close. Especially if you aren't an experienced breeder. You're breeding two half siblings together I see no reason to breed that close. You have a much better chance of seeing some sort of recessive health issue pop up.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

When breeding this close, you must know more than "they have the same moms, but different dads". How closely related are the fathers? Do they carry many of the same dogs in their pedigree? Is the mother the result of close inbreeding or is her pedigree very open for many generations? ETC. Then you will need to understand the genetics, the genes (good and bad), that have possibly been passed down through the generations. Not just the ones you can see, but the recessives that are hiding waiting to be combined (much more likely when inbreeding) and thus expressed. 



The two dogs are also far too young to be bred at this time.


----------

